# Flat pack sofa!



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 28, 2016)

I have been wanting a new sofa for over a year. After saving up, I have finally been able to buy one. It was delivered yesterday morning FLAT PACK!! The cushions etc are all fine but I've got to build the base and back myself! The council are coming on Monday to remove my old sofa so I best get my DIY hat on!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL. Sounds like fun. Are the instructions translated from Sanskrit by a German speaking Chinaman?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 28, 2016)

Good luck with that one!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 28, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a flat pack chair to make up the other day - the instructions were just a sequence of indistinct pictures, so far from easy to tollow. Worked it out in the end and it's safe to sit on!  Good luck, give yourself plenty of time and space and don't get angry! Identify and count all the pieces before you start - can save a lot of grief!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 28, 2016)

Also, make sure you have the right size screwdriver or allen key and leave the very large hammer in the shed.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 28, 2016)

Lol!! The instructions aren't extremely clear. It's mainly pictures with a few words. They provided two different Allen keys luckily although I do have a full draw full of screwdrivers, Allen keys and various things!

I'm going to spend Saturday doing it. "Don't get angry" is easier said than done!!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 28, 2016)

I still haven't recovered from the flat pack tv unit just before Christmas, I managed it but was ready to throttle anyone within easy reach by the 2 hour point


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 28, 2016)

For things like this YouTube is your friend.  I've found for even fairly obscure items someone, somewhere has done a how to video.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 28, 2016)

We ordered my cat Tigga a new scratchy post tower thing just before Christmas, 2 boxes, approximately 100 pieces later and it was done. It's a good job my other half is an engineer!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 29, 2016)

We had to put together a chicken coupe a couple of weeks ago.  I'm sure some of the bits are upside down.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 29, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> We had to put together a chicken coupe a couple of weeks ago.  I'm sure some of the bits are upside down.


As long as the chicken are the right way up it will be fine


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 29, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> As long as the chicken are the right way up it will be fine



Lol!! This really made me chuckle


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Jan 29, 2016)

Make sure you glue every joint, and not with the crap glue they give you (if any). Get some of this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Titebond-Oringinal-Wood-Glue-TB503/dp/B0006U20NY - I use it to attach guitar necks to my home built guitars and the wood will split before this gives way. Less likely to end up with your arse on the floor this way


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 29, 2016)

{*gets out screwdrivers and glue*}


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 29, 2016)

Good luck. I hate anything flat pack. Drives me potty.....ok more potty than i already am


----------



## Annette (Jan 29, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> Make sure you glue every joint, and not with the crap glue they give you (if any)...


But make sure youve put it together right first - many instances of putting stuff together almost to the end and then discovering one piece is the wrong way round makes me hesitate to glue anything before Im absolutely sure its all right...


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 30, 2016)

GRRRR this is harder than I first thought! Having a cuppa break to calm down


----------



## Nick Jones (Jan 30, 2016)

Got a new exercise bike today......instructions were next to useless!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> GRRRR this is harder than I first thought! Having a cuppa break to calm down


Wise move  Hope it all clicks when you get back to it


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

So, who won, you or the sofa?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 31, 2016)

So far the sofa is winning! I gave up last night so today is the day!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 31, 2016)

We are rooting for you, show the sofa who is boss


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> So far the sofa is winning! I gave up last night so today is the day!


Sit down and close your eyes. Consider the sofa. Become one with the sofa and picture it in all its complete and glorious comfort. You will succeed, grasshopper, you will overcome the adversity placed in your path, and smile at your accomplishments.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 31, 2016)

I need to arrange the seat cushions but IVE DONE IT WOO


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sit down and close your eyes. Consider the sofa. Become one with the sofa and picture it in all its complete and glorious comfort. You will succeed, grasshopper, you will overcome the adversity placed in your path, and smile at your accomplishments.


And remember, there is no spoon.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done Rosie- looks lovely


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

Clearly it passed the Cat Scan. Well done


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done !  (I think both the big ones belong on the 'short' end and the square ones on the 'long' part)


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 31, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Clearly it passed the Cat Scan. Well done



Before I even finished it both of my cats were asleep on it. I can't have anything!



trophywench said:


> Well done !  (I think both the big ones belong on the 'short' end and the square ones on the 'long' part)



Ah thanks! I thought something looked off!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh.  Cats.  Right.  OK.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Either that Rosie or they go at the opposite ends to the corner, but I think it looks much more likely to be what I said to begin with.  Anyway it clearly needs testing a LOT to ensure it's entirely comfy, so rearrange your cushions as much as you like!


----------

